# I got a boo boo - or foot care for the careless martial artist



## Kope (Apr 25, 2003)

I seem to continually bruise the ever living heck out of my outer foot between the cubiod and the talus -- not as far forward as the metatarsals.

And when I say bruise the heck out of it .. I mean to the point where I can't walk on it for a day or two.

Any ideas on foot care to help this thing heal better beyond anti-inflamatories, ice, preassure wrap and rest?

As to how I do it continually ... i don't know .. it happens differently every time .. but It's always in the same spot.

This last time my side kick caught a nasty block. Not that it matters


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2003)

Are you sure it's just a bruise? Maybe you've injured something inside that's continually being re-aggravated.


----------



## Kope (Apr 25, 2003)

I'm not positive, as I've not gone and had it x-rayed or anything. 

Which I might do if it doesn't start feeling better soon. 

However, based on how it feels . .. i strongly suspect a deep bone bruise.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 25, 2003)

Suspect whatever you want- or get it checked out, dude.

Kids. :shrug:


----------



## Kope (Apr 25, 2003)

*sigh*

If it's not bleeding or falling off why go to a doctor?

seriously . . .

The number one social problem in my country (USA) is rising health care costs. The number one reason for rising costs is people going to the doctor for every dinky little thing.

My insurance is already higher than I want it to be. I'm going to remain a responsible consumer and do my part to not force those costs up higher than they have to go.

Maybe I'll be the only one .. but . . . I'll have done what I can.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 25, 2003)

So instead you will be disabled, lame, and a burden to society? Very noble. :asian: 

You tried the usual remedies, RICE (rest, ice, compress, elevate) and meds. That didn't work. Try Tiger Balm or Sen Jow and heal. If that isn't enough, seek professional advice. 

And thank you so much for the preaching about the costs of medical care in your country. It's educational.


----------



## KennethKu (Apr 30, 2003)

lol  Yeah. Great idea!  We can reduce medical expenditure by "LET's PLAY DOCTORS!"  lol


----------



## Yari (May 1, 2003)

I gotta agree with Arnisdor.
There could be something else. The foot consist of alot of small bones, which you probably know since you know the medical terms (I cant remember no more than navicularis, and metatarsels and phalangs)

You could have a small fracture, or a "muscle" (dont know the correct word tendon, maybe??) sprane. Even a artieri/vene that hasn't healed correctly. And of course all of them can be corret at the same time.

Normally when people say bruses, it's colored, but a bruse can be on the inside and on a bone. But usally, it there is a bruse color blood is invovled, if not it's a bone /muscle problem.

/Yari


----------



## Zepp (May 2, 2003)

The solution could simply be giving your foot time to heal up.  Maybe you should avoid using it in sparring for a while, or pad it.  At least wrap it before class for some protection.  If you're really worried about it, maybe taking a week off from training wouldn't be such a bad idea.


----------

